# Hello from Stormy and I



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Just wanted to introduce myself! I have one cat, Stormy, my wonderful girl who is a year and a half old. She's white with dark points and medium length fur (I've heard she looks part Balinese?). And beautiful blue eyes. Can you tell I love my cat? LOL
AND this Saturday I will be adopting another cat, Justin. He is a black cat with orange eyes, about a year old. I'm super excited to be getting him...I think with some time he and Stormy will be great friends. He is a sweetheart just like Stormy; my fiance and I actually did not choose him, he chose us! We were looking mostly at kittens but he kept coming up to us. 
I'm glad to have found the board and can't wait to trade stories with all of you.


----------



## cheesehead-kitties (Oct 17, 2003)

Hello. Your Stormy looks a little like my Henry. We'll have to compare pictures sometime.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forum....  


what's Stormy playing with in your avatar?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! Stormy has beautiful markings, much like my Siamese. Is she getting into a purse? They're so curious, aren't they?


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy the forum, by the way is that leaves that your cat is playing with? hehe, well its a good thing you're getting another cat that way they have each other as company! I originally was going to get just one cat but my bf said it may get lonely so I got 2! A choice I dont regret at all


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Kitkat, you've got it right.  The pic is from last fall, I brought in some leaves that were really pretty and she was rustling them around and playing so I snapped a picture. 
Her latest fun is playing with bird feathers I bring in from outside. Drives her nuts!
Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------

